# When should I start drinking cough mixture?!



## TraceyK (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I've finished taking my clomid for this month, so today is cycle day 6/7 (my AF arrived late one evening, so I didn't count that day). This will be cycle 2 at 100mg. I have to say that last month was unlike any of the 5 I experienced 2 years ago. Last month I was told on my day 12 scan that the clomid wasn't working. I thought it was a bit early to rule anything out, and on day 14-16 I had really strange, dull aches from both sides of my lower abdomen (never had it before). It wasn't painful, but was annoyingly uncomfortable. I started to use some old OPKs that were just about still in date from 2 years ago, and they registered positive. I believe I ovulated around day 18-19 (when the aches went away). Then when my AF arrived (14 days later - is this always 14 days or can it vary?) it was horrendous - probably the heaviest one I've ever had (sorry, TMI). From this I have to assume that the drugs DID work - I wasn't being monitored as the clinic was closed for redecorating! Of course this month Clomid managed to turn me totally loopy (as my now ex-friend can confirm - see other listing). I felt a little sick yesterday as well, but I put that down to the stresses I was putting myself under.

Now, when should I start taking the Tesco cough mixture (with that G ingredient in)? I totally dried up last month and need all the help I can get. Should I be drinking gallons of not-from-concentrate grapefruit juice this side of ovulation?

I know all the things I should be taking, but I'm confused as to what order they should be taken in ....

I'm guessing I'll ovulate 10/11 days from now. What can I do to help get everything 'prepared'? What should I start taking/drinking after ovulation? Oh these loopy pills have made me all a fluster ....

Any advice? Thank you ...

T
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you have a read of the "sticky" thread on this board called "some useful info" then you should find some helpful advise...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

You must ensure that the cough mixture is expectorant (the active ingredient is Guaifenesin) and it shouldn't contain alcohol, anti-histamines or Dextromethorphan. It is important that you don't take decongestant. If you read the links I provided in that sticky thread then it gives you all the information you need on when and how much...you only need a very small amount....don't go overboard !

The grapefruit juice is also to help improve cervical mucus....(not sure why you're saying "not from concentrate" though  ) Drinking grapefruit juice is completely different reason than from drinking pineapple juice.

You shouldn't drink too much grapefruit juice as it is acidic and it may cause your cervical mucus to be a bit more acidic...not good when the sperm/semen is alkaline...so just a small glass a day should be fine.

Neither of these things will make your body produce more cervical mucus...what it does is thin the cervical mucus you have so this is supposed to help a little.

Pineapple is thought to help improve your womb lining, hence aiding implantation. Pineapple contains some amount of selenium and it is this that encourages a healthy womb lining...brazil nuts have the highest quantity. Pineapple does contain manganese though which is also beneficial.

I replied to someone only the other day about pineapple so here's the link to that thread. On there I also included some links to other threads with info about pineapple.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110692.0

Quote from: shill on 11/09/07, 15:28

The pineapple juice and brazil nut thing is all about selenium. Apparently both contain high quantities of it and it's great to aid the lining of the uterus and hence implantation. The pineapple juice must but pure though and NOT from concentrate.

Pineapple does contain selenium but not very high quantity of it but it does also contain manganese which is good for helping fertility. Brazil nuts, on the other hand, have one of the highest levels of selenium and there are plenty of other foods that contain it.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110707.0

Selenium is an anti-oxident and it's considered good for promoting a healthy womb lining, so in turn is believed to help aid implantation.

Regards pineapple....it's preferable to drink fresh/pressed pineapple juice but it is fine to also drink "not from concentrate" as well as "from concentrate". All that "from concentrate" means is that it's been freeze dried at place of farming and then rehydrated with water at it's place of destination.
It's suggested that fresh pineapple should be avoided (ie eating the whole fruit) because it contains an enzyme called bromelain which may cause uterine contractions. During processing this enzyme is destroyed which is why the juice is fine.

If you have a search of the boards, specifically Peer Support, Prenatal Care and Complementary Therapies you will probably find loads of useful posts/threads...using the search option is always a good first port of call if you want some info 

As for your luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) always being 14 days...this is a myth. Your luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days and still be classed as normal. I always ovulate cd14/15 but my cycles are 30/31 days so I have a long luteal phase.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

